# Elite membership NEED TO ERASE POST



## amv (Nov 7, 2009)

I cant get my payment to go through to become an elite. I need to erase a whole post . If ur a elite member can u? My daughter went on my computer and went into favorites and found RIU, it automatically put her on my home page and she found all of my post and pics, she then told my ex wife who happens to be a cop , but i downed played it because all she knows about was the 1 plant, WE are still friends and she knows i smoke. im afraid they will look at username and get all my post and pics which would be extremely bad .Please someone give me some advice on how to erase whole threads and pics HELP ive been growing now for the lat 5 years and never have had a security breach until now, normally im extra careful but my 15 year old is relly getting snoopy and invading my personal space.


----------



## amv (Nov 7, 2009)

or could i at least change my username so they will have harder time finding it if they were to look


----------



## Stoney McFried (Nov 7, 2009)

Put a password on your computer.


----------



## headband707 (Nov 7, 2009)

Depends on how much you trust your x and your kid. once there is anything put on a puter a good hacker can pull it out even if you asked it to be erased it's still in the hardrive. So unless you get rid of your puter by burning it that data will always be there. Best to find out how your kid actually feels about pot and be upfront and none of this lieing bullshit. Your kid is old enough to know what Dad does and what it means if she goes to the cops . I think I would have a talk to my kid personally and not feel this way just my opinion. peace out Headband707


----------



## amv (Nov 7, 2009)

i agree with both post, my 15 year old daughter knows im a mj user and she has for the last 2 years so does my 13 year old son , im very active in the legalization of mj and all of its wonderful benefits, i tnever have smoked mj in front of any of my kids and i keep my stash locked up and put away .I tell them that its for adults not children and when done in moderation it is very beneficial, i dont drink or even take over the counter meds let alone narcotics from doctors (pushers if u will) however i live in a state that still considers growing 1 or so PLANTS a crime but i could go to any doctor and get narcotics prescribed to me if i wanted. Its total BS i do have a password but that day my wife forgot to log out and it just so happens my daughter goes and starts snooping around, i tried talking to her but really got nowhere, ur talking about a 15 year old child not an adult she doesnt grasp the seriousness of this matter.My ex wife is cool even for a cop but like i said i just dont want her to see my pics or post , i love all my children and i consider myself a excellent father whos very active in his childrens lives but i also like to grow for my own personal use. It just might be time to close up shop and find a new hobby.any other suggestions would be great


----------



## headband707 (Nov 8, 2009)

amv said:


> i agree with both post, my 15 year old daughter knows im a mj user and she has for the last 2 years so does my 13 year old son , im very active in the legalization of mj and all of its wonderful benefits, i tnever have smoked mj in front of any of my kids and i keep my stash locked up and put away .I tell them that its for adults not children and when done in moderation it is very beneficial, i dont drink or even take over the counter meds let alone narcotics from doctors (pushers if u will) however i live in a state that still considers growing 1 or so PLANTS a crime but i could go to any doctor and get narcotics prescribed to me if i wanted. Its total BS i do have a password but that day my wife forgot to log out and it just so happens my daughter goes and starts snooping around, i tried talking to her but really got nowhere, ur talking about a 15 year old child not an adult she doesnt grasp the seriousness of this matter.My ex wife is cool even for a cop but like i said i just dont want her to see my pics or post , i love all my children and i consider myself a excellent father whos very active in his childrens lives but i also like to grow for my own personal use. It just might be time to close up shop and find a new hobby.any other suggestions would be great


Sorry dog thats all I got for ya lol . If it were me and I caught my dad at that age I would want him to be upfront with me because lets face it they know you better then you think and they know when your full of shit. When I was her age I wasn't as stupid as all the adults around me thought.lol peace out Headband707


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 8, 2009)

amv said:


> i agree with both post, my 15 year old daughter knows im a mj user and she has for the last 2 years so does my 13 year old son , im very active in the legalization of mj and all of its wonderful benefits, i tnever have smoked mj in front of any of my kids and i keep my stash locked up and put away .I tell them that its for adults not children and when done in moderation it is very beneficial, i dont drink or even take over the counter meds let alone narcotics from doctors (pushers if u will) however i live in a state that still considers growing 1 or so PLANTS a crime but i could go to any doctor and get narcotics prescribed to me if i wanted. Its total BS i do have a password but that day my wife forgot to log out and it just so happens my daughter goes and starts snooping around, i tried talking to her but really got nowhere, ur talking about a 15 year old child not an adult she doesnt grasp the seriousness of this matter.My ex wife is cool even for a cop but like i said i just dont want her to see my pics or post , i love all my children and i consider myself a excellent father whos very active in his childrens lives but i also like to grow for my own personal use. It just might be time to close up shop and find a new hobby.any other suggestions would be great


Due to the seriousness of this problem a mod may remove it if you ask nicely..


----------



## amv (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and i have pm rollitup a couple of times but havent gotten any response, i know he is probably busy taking care of other people to but i sure wish he would get back to me asap. Sometimes i guess u forget about how nosey 15 year olds can be , like i said ive always been extra careful but this time she was just extra nosey and really wanted to see what ive been up to. ive always been upfront with my older kids about mj and my ex wife , she use to smoke with me on occasion before we divorced and then she became a cop but for the most part she understands that mj isnt a evil drug and she lets me be, if i cantget any help from RIU then i will have to let what happens happen. One thing i dont agree with is u as a member not being able to erase post if u choose to ,it should be up to the user to decide not the mods (dont get me wrong i really like this site and it really has some great members that truly look to help people out)


----------

